# When does a BF baby start pooping less?



## elsanne

Okay, I feel ignorant, but I've heard two things: that a new born poops almost every time she feeds, then at some point (hence my question) a BF baby poops seldom, even every few days. When does this happen?


----------



## hunnybumm

My son never pooped at every feeding. He pooped 4 - 5 times a day and it slowly got down to where he was pooping about 2 times a day around 2 months. Then we were on vacation for about a month visiting family and he would go every 2 - 3 days (due to being out of his element). Once we got back he started going once a day to every other day... that was around 3 months untill now, 6 months.


----------



## LaffNowCryLater

My dd is 7 weeks and she didn't poop yesterday but she pooped three times today. I was worried until you just posted this, then I remembered that they can go a day without pooping. Most days though she poops twice a day.


----------



## SEEPAE

my doctor explained it to me as that they get better and better at digesting the breast milk and no longer have waist. If you look at it in the way it is, "poop is wasted and unabsorbed food" and they are absorbing everything because breastmilk is perfect, then they will poop less because you really cant waist breastmilk. At the same time if they are eating more breastmilk than they really need they will poop the same amount. My DS went through about 4 months where he pooped once a week. As long as it is never hard it is ok.


----------



## Viola

My oldest daughter never stopped pooping less. She still poops several times a day and she is 5!

My second daughter stopped pooping on a daily basis at around 6 weeks.

So to answer your question, sometime between 6 weeks and never.


----------



## loving-my-babies

My ds pooped after (or during) every feeding for the first month. Then, he stopped pooping during the feeding and it was just 6-7 times a day, not necessarily during the feeding. Then, (now) 3 months, he poops once a day... (it's usually a really big & "good" one)

Hope this helps!


----------



## elsanne

Thanks, everybody. All your answers really DO help, I feel like I've learned sumpin today!!









besos from babyland,
elsanne


----------



## mum2tori

It was about 6 weeks that both of my children stopped pooping at every feeding. No one told us about that with my DD (first child) talk about freak a parent out. Child goes from pooping every two hours... to 5 days without one!!







:







: Luckily found out that she wasn't constipated just being a newborn. :LOL


----------

